# Diamond fork river fishing



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Any suggestions on places to fish near the diamond campgrounds on the diamond fork river? Staying there this weekend and instead and rather than just throwing the line in and hoping for the best maybe someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

The stretch above and below the campground are great places to fish, though I prefer the areas about 2 miles below the CG. I love that river. If your flyfishing, they really like elk hair caddis, ants, and various dark nymphs. Spinners work well, too. 

Watch out for rattlers. I've seen a few in there.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks AF. We tried to get into them but shortly after getting started my wife slipped and broke her reel. She felt really bad so I didn't want to make it worse and have her sitting in the truck while I fished. Guess that's just another reason to head back up another time!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You should play baseball. I've done it with two people and one rod. First person casts and if he gets 3 strikes at the fly without hooking a fish, that person is out and hands the rod to the next fisher. If anyone hooks a fish then it's a home run and they hand the rod over to the other person. It's actually pretty fun. Try it with your wife next time. No reason to stop fishing or just have one person watch or wait in the truck.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

That does sound really fun HnD. My wife wasn't really having a great time anyway cause we saw one little water snake and there were some mosquitos buzzin around. So although she was upset about her reel, she was alright with leaving earlier. haha


----------

